# Does anyone know the timetable for tomorrow?



## strictlyhorsey (30 July 2012)

As title, just wondering what the timetable is for showjumping tomorrow.


----------



## almrc (30 July 2012)

Me too! What time is it on and when does it start? I need to figure out what time to ride so I don't miss the sj! I read on the bb website there is equestrian on at 10am and also at 2 ish or something but both of these can't be the sj surely. I reckon it's on in the afternoon sometime


----------



## BobbyMondeo (30 July 2012)

there is 2 rounds of SJ they jump in the morning starts at 10.20 and those rounds count for the team scores and will decide the team medals.

then at 14.30 in the afternoon you have the top however many individuals competing for the individual medals

dont know running order for the morning though


----------

